# Empathy Quotient Test



## SetTheStage (Apr 15, 2016)

https://psychology-tools.com/empathy-quotient/score.php

This is a test that grades your empathy levels.

Reply with your type and score.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Intj 22 - sitting in the autism spectrum. Not surprising.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Your Empathy Quotient score was 59 out of a possible 80.
Scores above 30 are generally not indicitive of an Autism Spectrum disorder.


----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)

Infp - 46


----------



## Afterburner (Jan 8, 2013)

INTP, 25. I usually score in the 20s and high 10s on these.


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

Infp: Got 42/80

I thought I was a pretty empathetic person...


----------



## Lady_Stardust (Jan 1, 2017)

Enfp - 44


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

ISTJ 52

Question 18...


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 25, 2016)

ISTP -- does this thing have negative values? :tongue:

11/80.

But honestly, I don't see why it's so low. I polish my bit of Fe every day. It's rare and valuable. (That is to say, I try not to be an insensitive arse, and _usually_, I even manage that. I'm not sure if this test is very useful ...)

*Edit:*


Candy Apple said:


> Question 18...


Yes. I dunno that this has anything left to do with lacking empathy, sounds more like a full-fledged personality disorder. Who even does that?


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Intj - 15

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

It's looking like Fi users are going to score retard levels just because they are self orientated.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

45


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

34 - entp


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

ENFP


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Northern Lights said:


> ISTP -- does this thing have negative values? :tongue:
> 
> 11/80.
> 
> ...


There is something about these tests ... how reliable they are? One can have the ability to be empathetic by deliberately trying and also not by deciding not to be so. One can do their Fe ... or not.

Example: How often do you raise your arms above your head? 

a) I like to 
b) An average number of times 
c) I rarely do 

That doesn't mean you are not able to raise your arms above your head if you choose c)!


----------



## edge magic (Jan 1, 2017)

8 - And I have got "INFP" on scores. xD
Can it be true. Starts to think I am rather a thinker, and might have asperger because of my score.


----------



## notsoserious (Aug 15, 2016)

Intp - 14


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> It's looking like Fi users are going to score retard levels just because they are self orientated.


I'm just not even sure it's such a good test. I suppose I should read the source material before judging, but tests like these leave no room for added information... like "why" something is so, is it by choice or by nature, and so forth, as pointed out above by BigApplePi.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Enfp / istp 

Your Empathy Quotient score was*44*out of a possible 80.

50/50 not that bad


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

I got 24. 

_Clinically, the empathy measurements provided by the EQ are used by mental health professionals in assessing the level of social impairment in certain disorders like Autism. However, since levels of empathy vary significantly between individuals, even between those without any mental health disorders, it is also suitable for use as a casual measure of temperamental empathy by and for the general population._

There could be a correlation between the EQ-result of this test and how much worry a person carries? Most questions seems to be hitting that anxiety/worry-sweet spot. I also think I'm somewhat biased (underestimating myself) and think most people taking this test think they're more empathetic than they actually are. "Empathy is good to have, much empathy equals best human. If I score high I'm best human"


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

INFP 19/80 _ Thought I would be a lot more empathetic.._



> Yes. I dunno that this has anything left to do with lacking empathy, sounds more like a full-fledged personality disorder. Who even does that?


My brother and I used to drown ants and cut open bees. But why does it matter since we were just children?


----------



## Young (Jan 22, 2017)

ENTP 40
I know what people feel and thing but I stay untouched most of the time.


----------



## pinwheel (Sep 17, 2016)

INTP

15/80

lol well then


----------



## Dewdrop (Feb 3, 2017)

I got 64/80. Unfortunately, I'm uncertain of my type. Likely a Fi dom or aux.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

80/80.


----------



## Na2Cr2O7 (Dec 23, 2015)

20, ENTP.
LOL, mdr, huehuehue, 555, wwwww, kkkkk
*laughs in every language possible*


----------



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

Infj 

65/80

I tend to be very attuned to people's emotions/body language/direction of thought but I've set boundaries so that even if I am empathetic towards them I do not make their problems or their emotions my own, unless I am very protective of them (family or close friend) in which I will do so purposely. Although I may understand someone near perfectly, I may not always be open to showing it or letting them know that. Empathy is sort of something felt not always acted out in my opinion. I guess I see it more objectively since I use it daily. 

Just some thoughts. It was an interesting test to be sure, thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## how beautiful (Jul 12, 2016)

47/80 and descending I'm afraid... I've started to prefer truth over being nice. I could please people, think how I come across to make them appreciate me more, but my direction has changed from that to being more straight and taking stands on things. Now I might use empathy to make people understand my point or get theirs, not too much for pleasing them.

Could it be said that selfish way to use empathy is to use it to buy love?


----------



## AuthenticSynthetic (Feb 7, 2017)

26- I'm shocked


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

ISTx - 39 I am aware of a lot of things, I just chose to prefer honesty and bluntness regardless. Its a sign of respect from my end. I don't think I'm responsible for other ppl's emotions tho and don't care about taking care of them....its annoying if I have to.

>.> oi oi... how are INFPs scoring autistfag-level on this lmao!?


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

INFP(6w5 Cored) and 28 - 34? Unless cause I underestimated some of that in the answers I picked which can't say for sure. My other likely MBTI type according to functions tests is ENFP followed by ISFP/INTx.

Background: Grew up in a highly structured environment with extremely authoritarian parenting where alot of stuff including routine was done/decided for me to follow strictly?

I notice ExTx people score even lower than that?

I think Fi users are more likely to score lower in this test. Having that function sometimes kind of "sucks you in" as a person depending on how strong it is in the moment.


----------



## Nefarious (Aug 4, 2016)

ENTP 20/80 

On board the autism train.


----------



## Razorsharp (Jun 23, 2016)

ENTP 59.

It did not split my answers into cognitive vs emotional empathy however. I am quite heavy on the cognitive empathy side from what I can tell.


----------



## Year Of Caimans (Feb 8, 2017)

Chara said:


> INFP(6w5 Cored) - 28? Unless cause I underestimated some of that in the answers I picked which can't say for sure. My other likely MBTI type according to functions tests is ENFP followed by ISFP/INTx.
> .


INFP, 58/80

Such gaps between people of the same type ... surprising and interesting at the same time.



Razorsharp said:


> ENTP 59.
> 
> It did not split my answers into cognitive vs emotional empathy however. I am quite heavy on the cognitive empathy side from what I can tell.


By the way, can cognitive factors be used as a measure for empathy? Just wondering...

I mean : a psychopath, who masters at anticipating, recognizing reactions, pain and other's people needs could pass this test and have a pretty average score. And no capacity of empathy, strictly speaking, because of incredible cognitive functions.

There's a lack of context questions here, like "what would you do if ?" 
Would be way more relevant to determine empathy, in my opinion.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Year Of Caimans said:


> INFP, 58/80
> 
> Such gaps between people of the same type ... surprising and interesting at the same time.


Could be down to the following:

*How strong do you think your Fe would be outside of your 4 main functions?

*Enneagram core and tri-type?

*Upbringing + by whom(Which could affect the first thing mentioned)

I answered a bit more honestly and got 34?


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh shit... I scored 20, then did the test again. It scored 28 -_- I swear I'm nice! :crying:
ESFP


----------



## Philathea (Feb 16, 2015)

42 out of 80.

INFP 4 so/sp

A lot of these questions seem to have more to do with Fe and the social instinct than empathy. A lot of empathetic people can be socially unaware.


----------



## panicattack (Jul 26, 2016)

70 out of a possible 80. 

I question the validity of this test.


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

ISFP:
Your Empathy Quotient score was 35 out of a possible 80.
Scores above 30 are generally not indicitive of an Autism Spectrum disorder.

I really don't like the way that these test questions are formatted, and so I question the total validity of it. Some of the questions seemed kind of random, like "I try to keep up with current fashion trends" (sort of, but I add my own personal flair, too), "I really enjoy caring for people" (it all depends on who the person is), "I would never break a law, no matter how minor" (well, generally, I would avoid doing so because it wouldn't feel right and I could get caught, but if I was impoverished and/or homeless, and I needed to steal food or money, you bet that I would break the law and commit thievery), "I can easily put myself in someone else's shoes," (mostly agree, but it still depends on who the person is), "I don't like to take risks" (it depends on what the risk is, and what is at stake), "I enjoy having discussions about politics"(totally disagree because I despise politics, find them corrupt and boring, never vote, but how does this question have anything to do with being on the autistic spectrum?), "It doesn't bother me if I am late to meet a friend" (it really does bother me, but I keep doing it, anyway, out of bad habit, because I'm ADHD, and easily distracted with my Se-aux function), and "I am at my best first thing in the morning" (ugh, not all! I'm much more of a mid afternoon-late night owl, but what does this have to do with being autistic again?)


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

oh someone made me do this earlier

Your Empathy Quotient score was 64 out of a possible 80.

feels like a blessing sometimes, a curse others.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

Roller coasters, fashion trends, i.e. pop culture equates empathetic? 

Being honest when one doesn't like someone's hair cut: Uh, that is "nice/fake" not empathetic. 

Score: 

Your Empathy Quotient score was 35 out of a possible 80.
Scores above 30 are generally not indicitive of an Autism Spectrum disorder


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

I think this test should be retitled:

*Take this quiz to find out how much you allow Fe to micromanage your lifestyle!*


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> It's looking like Fi users are going to score retard levels just because they are self orientated.


This test mostly tests emotional and compassionate empathy. Cognitive empathy is ignored. So basically it means: No Fe -> low score.



(my score: 21)


----------



## Vanilla Pudding Snack (Mar 26, 2017)

43, ISFP. I was scared it was low after seeing "out of 80," but I guess it's okay. ^^;


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

29/80. The test seems biased against perceivers. It asks a lot of questions like "do you change hobbies frequently?". I'm not really certain why factors like that impact someone's ability to empathize with others.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Another Lost Cause said:


> 29/80. The test seems biased against perceivers. It asks a lot of questions like "do you change hobbies frequently?". I'm not really certain why factors like that impact someone's ability to empathize with others.


It uses also some qualities of autism(which changing hobbies a lot seems to be one) in order to determine low empathy levels. I don't think this test is an actual empathy measure.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

ISTP - 15

I bet I could get a 0. The results of each answer is pretty obvious.

Edit: managed a 6. I'm getting close.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

ISTJ- 11% empathetic

Pretty depressing score! lol


----------



## felina (Mar 28, 2017)

29 - entp

Wow, apparently we are all assholes on this forum XD


----------



## concerto (Mar 19, 2017)

IxTP
Your Empathy Quotient score was 21 out of a possible 80.


----------



## Bo0mCha_ (Mar 17, 2017)

INxP - 35 out of a possible 80 :ambivalence:

"When I was a child, I enjoyed cutting up worms to see what would happen." - I was raised on a farm and this was my main hobby :th_cool:


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

Your Empathy Quotient score was 33 out of a possible 80.Scores above 30 are generally not indicitive of an Autism Spectrum disorder. 
INFP With trust issues. :laughing:​


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

I took this a while ago and scored below 30. I thought that the questions were engineered to suggest that everyone had a degree of empathy disorders, so I had several people i know take the test as well. They all scored well above 30.

Took it again, just now. Not sure what to make of this.

Your Empathy Quotient score was 24 out of a possible 80.
Scores of 30 or less indicate a lack of empathy common in people with Autism or Asperger’s Syndrome.​


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

26? I thought I was pretty good with empathy, I just suck at social situations. I thought I was Fe aux but maybe not? I usually score low on these though so there's that.

I understand where some of these questions come from, but the test almost seems like a "how much social tact do you have" sort of thing if you exclude the ones about roller coasters and organization and such.

I've seen a lot of Fi-Doms on this forum score in the 40s though which is sort of interesting... I wonder why?


----------



## WellaRoah (Apr 2, 2017)

32 - intp


----------



## RyuukoGo (Apr 6, 2015)

61/80 INFJ ...if it was the last week of the month I bet my score would have been higher..lol


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

RyuukoGo said:


> 61/80 INFJ ...if it was the last week of the month I bet my score would have been higher..lol


Good lord. Apparently you stole my empathy.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

60/80 - ENTJ

I honestly thought I'd score higher but I guess I've become less empathetic by my own assessment. :mellow:


----------



## RyuukoGo (Apr 6, 2015)

Taciterse said:


> Good lord. Apparently you stole my empathy.


I cheated...I an Empath whose brain is just a "feminine" as guys with gender dysphoria who are transitioning male to female....on gender tests I score even higher "feminine" than my female friends ..lol

It would be interesting to see a chart with the gender differences as well as those going through transition m to f or f to m.


----------



## frigus (Oct 4, 2015)

Still unsure of my type, it's either INFP or IxTJ (I still don't quite get the difference between the sensing functions in relation to their positioning), but I scored *23*. 

Which is a confusing result since I've always thought of myself as too empathetic. So either the test sucks or I'm lying to myself. Both options are equally likely.


----------

